# Fishing Tripods



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Do any of you guys use the UK style Tripods? If so how do you like them?


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I've wondered about these as well. For rocky terrain, or someplace where you couldn't sink a sans spike, I don't think these can be beat.


----------



## LarryB (Apr 29, 2002)

They also work great in crowded conditions like SPSP and some areas can get.

LarryB


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

I tired to order some from Veals, but the shipping charges were prohibitive- I was just wanting them for rod rests during casting tournaments, but could see where they could serve double duty. 

I think they would be better from an elevated position, or at least I'd be careful about not setting them up where they would get washed into with waves.


----------



## ffemtreed (Mar 29, 2007)

The sell nice tripods to mount satellite dishes and antenna's. I bet if you slide a piece of PVC in the mount it would make a nice fishing tripod. 

I have one from radio shack that cost 24.99 a couple years ago. 

They are made for outdoor so I think it would hold up fairly well to the weather. A bit of lube on the moving parts and you should be good to go!


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

My only real concern with fishing is just how secure are they? Could a good sized fish pull them over ?

I have lost rods that were just leaning against a railing- good sized hit and the rod disappeared in a flash.  Tho it was a small rod- and big fish combination- someone did snag it with their line a little later, luckily got it back- no fish tho- broke off I guess.


----------



## snowy (Mar 7, 2008)

Surf Cat said:


> I tired to order some from Veals, but the shipping charges were prohibitive.


You can just buy the fittings for the Pro Tripod from Veals and have the legs made locally which should significantly reduce your shipping cost.


----------



## snowy (Mar 7, 2008)

Surf Cat said:


> My only real concern with fishing is just how secure are they? Could a good sized fish pull them over ?.


The good ones like the Veals Pro are reasonably OK but over here fish like smoothhounds can knock them over. Wind can be another problem. They are much more sturdy if you add the leg lock kit. Another good trick is that they have a hook at the top from which you can hang a bag filled with sand, rocks or shingle making them much more solid.


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

i think ive seen some of the fishing tripod. where you can actually spike the legs into the sand. 

then you can sandbag the back leg. so it wont move.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

I fish with my reel in the low real position, and out love a good tripod for fishing. Like Mark said the shipping is not CHEAP!


----------



## toejam (Jan 28, 2005)

Surf Cat said:


> My only real concern with fishing is just how secure are they? Could a good sized fish pull them over ?
> 
> I have lost rods that were just leaning against a railing- good sized hit and the rod disappeared in a flash.  Tho it was a small rod- and big fish combination- someone did snag it with their line a little later, luckily got it back- no fish tho- broke off I guess.



I use one and will never be without one,,, I have found them to be more secure than sand spikes, but they have to be set up right... the rear foot has to be pushed down into the sand like setting a mortar. I have a homemade one:











Here is a link to the best and there is still a rumor floating around out there that Ian Golds Products are going to be available in the US sometime this year..

http://www.iangoldstackle.com/Super_Match_Rest.aspx


----------



## RockhopperUK (Jul 13, 2005)

Your well informed toejam

"Would a good fish pull one over" not if they are set right....dig the back leg in deep and if a good fish pulls, the front legs dig in also, if your drags is set right and you get stripped, the line should break and leave the rod in the stand.

As far as angle goes....a rod set in a sand spike vertical runs the risk of breaking the rod tip off if a good fish stripped the line...not so with a tripod, and you can still get your tip high, buy setting the angle of the back leg even deeper.

You can fish two rods on a tripod and move back or forward with the tide without taking either rod out of the stand.

Tom.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Hilarious
When I first started fishing down in Hatty years ago, I used a tripod but I thought there must be a reason people were using sandspikes instead of tripods, so I started using spikes
A well built tripod weighs a lot less than two sandspikes and is easier to carry.
RockhopperUK, what's the cost of a good fishing brolly now days in England?


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

looks nice, every have a problem with the rods being so close together. I like that pink reel too.


----------



## RockhopperUK (Jul 13, 2005)

*"what's the cost of a good fishing brolly now days in England?" *Dirtyhands, not many use a brolly now, most guys use a beach-buddy

*"looks nice, every have a problem with the rods being so close together" * Jeff, all you need do is cast out 25yds either side of the tripod, put your rods in the stand and your right on the spot if either rod takes a hit.

Tom.


----------



## ddratler (Oct 14, 2007)

how did you make that tripod?


----------



## toejam (Jan 28, 2005)

fyremanjef said:


> I like that *pink* reel too.



Hey,,,,, that reel ain't pink,,,, that a Avet's MX metalic purple!!! hehehe.... 


Takes a real man to fish with a purple reel! 



ddratler,,, Its basicly a sand spike made of Al angle with PVC holders which has two legs from a old Al tripod attached. When I fish on rocks or hard ground ane unable to push the back leg down into the earth , I hang from the apex a 5 gal bucket filled with either water or rocks. This will stablize the tripod for fishing.


----------



## RockhopperUK (Jul 13, 2005)

Toejam if George Lucas sees that thing I am sure it will be in the next Star Wars movie

BTW....there is a hook under the centre of the tripod for hanging a bag of sand or stones for when the legs cant be dug in very deep or your on rocks...there is also a telescopic model meant for rock fishing or uneven ground...each leg can be ajusted individualy.

Tom.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Beach buddy activities are illegal here on the beach Not as liberal as England yet. Seriously, what is this Beach Buddy business you speak of?


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Yo, K, have you looked into a Shooter spike? It has a "cup" at the bottom and an "U-channel" at the top that should be the ticket for you fishing low reel. The cup will hold the rod butt while the "U" at the top will hold the rod grip ahead of the reel. See this pic:


----------



## RockhopperUK (Jul 13, 2005)

dirtyhandslopez said:


> Beach buddy activities are illegal here on the beach Not as liberal as England yet. Seriously, what is this Beach Buddy business you speak of?



This link to Veals shows a couple of Beach Buddy shelters.... 
https://www.veals.co.uk/cgi-bin/sh0.../&WD=buddy beach&PN=Shelters.html#a1635#a1635

Tom.


----------

